# Congrats to all who were Accepted and Don't Give Up! to those who haven't been yet!!!



## Chris W (Apr 27, 2017)

It appears this year's application season has slowed down as traffic to the site has decreased... If you've been accepted a big hearty *CONGRATULATIONS* from me and I hope the site was a help to you in the process.

For those that didn't get in this year, *DON'T GIVE UP* and there's always next year. I hope the site and it's community will continue to be a source of inspiration and knowledge for you.

Please be sure to blog about your film school experience on our new user blog system.

And of course be sure to post reviews on the film schools that you are going to or applied to on our Film School review system.

The Film School review system will be going through a *MAJOR UPGRADE* in the next couple of months and will be even more awesome. I'm excited to launch it.


----------



## bimshine (Apr 27, 2017)

this site was instrumental to the whole process!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 28, 2017)

bimshine said:


> this site was instrumental to the whole process!


Aren't you glad I told you about it 

Seriously, @Chris W, thank you for all you do here! I'll keep working on my blog and spreading the word about what a wonderful resource these forums are. I can't wait to see what updates you have coming for the site.


----------



## bimshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes thanks a lot @IndecisiveElle !


----------

